# Availability on sp 2009 parts



## labrat (Feb 10, 2014)

I am new with "forums" but had a couple questions about the sigs I own. I opened a thread trying to find out more about my p229 but I was also curious what others think about the discontinued sp 2009. I am not sure of parts availability etc if anything ever needs replaced. I know that the 2022 took its place around 2001. Can I use parts from the 2022? What are the pro's and con's of the sp2009? Thanks!


----------

